# Doctor Who Series 5 Quotes Database.



## Colour Bandit (Apr 5, 2010)

<small>^Ignore title I need to change it!^</small>

<big><big><big><big>*Doctor Who: The Eleventh Doctor Series Quotes Database.*</big></big></big></big>

<big>*Post your favourite quotes from the 11th Doctor series here!*</big> 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Series 5 (First 11th Doctor Series)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>The Eleventh Hour</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Doctor: I'm the Doctor, do everything I tell you, don't ask stupid questions and don't wander off.
*Walks into tree*

Doctor: You know when grown-ups tell you 'everything's going to be fine' and you think their probably lying to make you feel better?
Amelia: Yes...
Doctor: ... Everything's going to be fine.

Doctor: WHO DA MAN?!
*Silence*
Doctor: ... I'll never say that again - fine... 

*The Doctor bites into an apple Amelia gives him, then spits it out*
The Doctor: That's disgusting. What is that?
Amelia: It's an apple.
The Doctor: Apple's rubbish. I hate apples. Yogurt's my favorite, give me yogurt.
*Amelia gets the Doctor a cup of yogurt, he opens it, pours some into his mouth, then spits it out*
The Doctor: I hate yogurt. It's just stuff with bits in.
Amelia: You just said it was your favorite!
The Doctor: New mouth. New rules. It's like eating after cleaning your teeth, everything tastes wro


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 5, 2010)

I think you've pretty much covered everything said in the episode.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2010)

Fish custard!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2010)

SHHHHH NO SPOILERS I'M WATCHING IT TONIGHT


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't find Doctor Who that great at all. What's so special about it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> I don't find Doctor Who that great at all. What's so special about it?


Everything.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 5, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> I don't find Doctor Who that great at all. What's so special about it?


It's quirky, funny, entertaining, just generally exciting and the story is enticing. It's also amazing that it can never really end.

If you've only ever watched an episode or two I can understand why you don't understand what's so great about it, unless you watch it atleast from the beginning of series you can't really grasp the concept.


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched the whole of the last series, and I just didn't get into it much. Maybe that's just my general taste.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 5, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You suck D:


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it _can_ end. Time Lords only have 12 regenerations... Once the Thirteenth Doctor dies, how will the show go on? We're already on the Eleventh Doctor, so the series may be coming to an end soon... That is, unless the Doctor is given more regenerations somehow.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they haven't mentioned the fact that time lords can only regenerate 12 times for a long time if my memory serves, things could change.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but that would be completely ignoring a big thing from the old series. But you're right, they could very well end up doing just that. Perhaps when they first made up the 12 regeneration limit, they didn't think that the show would be so successful and last so many years, and now they regret ever making that up. Eh, who knows. We'll just have to wait and see what the future holds, I guess.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 6, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I think you've pretty much covered everything said in the episode.


I haven't got all of them, there are some in the trailer at the end and there some more conversations that are funny.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 6, 2010)

Some where funny actually....


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Some where funny actually....


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2010)

My favorite quote from _The Eleventh Hour_...






			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> One more, just one: Is this world protected?
> _(A montage of past aliens that the Doctor has encountered is shown in the Atraxi's hologram.)_
> 'Cause you're not the first who ought to have come here. Oh, there have been _so_ many. And what you've got to ask is, what happened to them?
> _(A montage of the past 10 Doctors is shown in the hologram, and the Doctor walks through it.)_
> Hello, I'm the Doctor. Basically...run.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 18, 2010)

Updated for the Newer episodes and put in spoilers for people who haven't seen the episodes yet.


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't see any reason why people would like Doctor Who. I personally hate it. But people have likes and dislikes I guess.

Personally, I prefer Desperate Housewives. It kicks ass.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I don't see any reason why people would like Doctor Who. I personally hate it. But people have likes and dislikes I guess.
> 
> Personally, I prefer Desperate Housewives. It kicks ass.


If you find the Desperate Housewives better than doctor who you have something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd take Desperate Housewives over Doctor Who any day. I'm being serious.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-banishes to the realm of no return-


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I don't see any reason why people would like Doctor Who. I personally hate it. But people have likes and dislikes I guess.
> 
> Personally, I prefer Desperate Housewives. It kicks ass.


Have you watched it from the beginning? Well, the 2005 beginning, at least. I don't understand how anyone could not like Doctor Who... It has _everything_. That's what makes it so unique. It takes place _everywhere_ and _anytime_. It is _every_ genre. It has everything every other show has all in one! It's truly the only show like it, and it's a show that _anyone_ can get into. But I guess there are some people who just won't like it, just because. But still, if you give it a chance, chances are you'll probably get hooked. I didn't think I'd like it at first, but now I'm crazy about it.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 19, 2010)

Please can we not have any arguements over which TV shows is best here please, we are here to share funny and memorable quotes not to fight. Thank you.


----------



## Amy Pond (Apr 19, 2010)

I think all those quotes are so funny. I still have some doubts about Matt Smith but I think he'll progress into something amazing. David Tennant is still MY doctor lol


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 21, 2010)

This isn't really a verbal quote but a visual one for the Beast Below:





^Looks like Matt Smith with his mouth all sown up or superman with his mouth sown up.^
"Silence is falling, Doctor."


----------



## Marcus (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this quite amusing in the Dalek episode,

"Hey(forgotten his name), ever fancied someone you shouldn't?"
"Well yes, there is one..."
"Oh really? What's her name?"
"Her name is...*Dorobella*"
LOL =p


----------



## Hiro (Apr 21, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's obviously something seriously wrong with _you_ if you can't accept other peoples opinions.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 21, 2010)

EmzStar said:
			
		

> Please can we not have any arguements over which TV shows is best here please, we are here to share funny and memorable quotes not to fight. Thank you.


^


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 24, 2010)

Updated for the Time of Angels.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 25, 2010)

I didn't enjoy last night's episode much, it was a bit too face-paced for me.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 25, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I didn't enjoy last night's episode much, it was a bit too face-paced for me.


Gtfo, it was the best episode this season >=O


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 2, 2010)

Updated for Flesh and Stone.

*I'm thinking of adding quotes from the new books, should I?*


----------



## shazziiee (May 7, 2010)

hahahahahaha! i just read my favourite quote! I love that! Its Been Awhile!

I liked the last episode but the weeping angels always scare me! 
When they started moving, i was like "OMG THERE MOVING!!" i was so scared!


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 7, 2010)

shazziiee said:
			
		

> hahahahahaha! i just read my favourite quote! I love that! Its Been Awhile!
> 
> I liked the last episode but the weeping angels always scare me!
> When they started moving, i was like "OMG THERE MOVING!!" i was so scared!


Hey Shazziiee, "Its Been awhile!"  *Wink wink*


----------



## shazziiee (May 7, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> shazziiee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes me laugh so much!
Its the funniest bit!
=D


----------



## Zachary (May 7, 2010)

I really loved Flesh and stone!


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 9, 2010)

Updated for Vampires of Venice!

<big><big><big>Anyone want me to add quotes from the books?!</big></big></big>


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 16, 2010)

Updated for Amy's Choice.

<big><big>*Anyone want the book quotes??*</big></big>


----------



## Sporge27 (May 16, 2010)

I was weirded out by the old people shooting disintegration beams from their mouths... but I guessed part of the ending right from close to the beginning!


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 16, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I was weirded out by the old people shooting disintegration beams from their mouths... but I guessed part of the ending right from close to the beginning!


I was weirded out too, I might need to keep an eye on my grandparents now. But the end suprised me.


----------



## Jas0n (May 16, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I was weirded out by the old people shooting disintegration beams from their mouths... but I guessed part of the ending right from close to the beginning!


I lol'ed so hard when Rory hit the old woman with a plank of wood XD


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 16, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They showed on DW Confidential that first: He broke the "Plank of wood", then he hit the lady, who he wasn't meant to hit (It was meant to cut, stunt lady come in, he whacks the stunt lady. But he didn't wait for the cut and hit the Acting lady!)


----------



## Zachary (May 16, 2010)

I'm just now starting to watch Amy's Choice. : /


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 23, 2010)

<big>*Added Quotes from The Hungry Earth!*</big>
Starting poll for book quotes!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2010)

I don't think you should do book quotes. The books aren't even canon.


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 23, 2010)

Amy's Choice:

Rory: "Can't we call for help?"
The Doctor: "Yes cos the universe is small and theres bound to be someone nearby."
'Hits Rory on the head'


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I don't think you should do book quotes. The books aren't even canon.


Canon? I don;t know what that means, I'm guessing that you don't think they're linked to the series.


----------



## Nixie (May 23, 2010)

Oh shi- I forgot to watch Amy's choice... ;_; Now it's off iplayer... xP


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 23, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Oh shi- I forgot to watch Amy's choice... ;_; Now it's off iplayer... xP


I may have a website thats perfect for you,www.doctorwho-episodes.com/
It has all(Well not all, some of the really old, missing episodes aren't there.) the old episodes, before the 1996 movie and the new episodes. (Old Who= Seasons, New Who= Series.)
Hope that helps!


----------



## Nixie (May 23, 2010)

Ok, I'll go onto it... :3 But I think that my friend needs to have this site more XD
I was watching the new one last night on the iplayer channel... But I stopped half way through because of insufficient bandwidth... >.<"


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 29, 2010)

Sorry for double post, but there is going to be a slight delay on quotes for _Cold Blood_, unless you people help me by posting them _*with*_ the character's name!

I feel so sorry for you Americans, you have to wait for the shock ending!!


----------



## Nixie (May 29, 2010)

Aiee! I forgot to watch it again... XP Guess it's iplayer for me tonight :3


Wait... what shock ending? *runs over and turns on iplayer channel* :0


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 29, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Aiee! I forgot to watch it again... XP Guess it's iplayer for me tonight :3
> 
> 
> Wait... what shock ending? *runs over and turns on iplayer channel* :0


I _cried_ at the end!!


----------



## Nixie (May 29, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really that dramatic? is it like depressing or like romantic or something? :0


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 29, 2010)

Loved tonight's episode.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 29, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depressing, actually the shock ending came in Crying (It was VERY sad), then OMG NOW I'VE GOT TO WAIT 'TILL NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!


----------



## Nixie (May 29, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oMg... did Amy's partner like die or something? I haven't watched it yet (parents hogging the TV ;P) but I have a feeling that the old man who was poisoned dies or something :/


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 29, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ima not tellin' not 'till....well YOU see it, I don't do ruining endings, my reason... "SPOILERS!!"


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 29, 2010)

How could that happen though  I didn't expect it.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 29, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> How could that happen though  I didn't expect it.


Poor *Name deleted for reasons unknown*. I'm gonna miss *Gender deleted for reasons unknown*!
I didn't expect it either, my life is now incomplete.

Edit: Anyone gonna help me out with quotes?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 29, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope *gender* comes back...

EDIT: As soon as it's uploaded to iPlayer I'll try find some quotes.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 29, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, your help would be very useful!
Also I agree *Insert name* MUST come back eventually!


----------



## Nixie (May 29, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I don't want any... I get scared by last week's one... for no reason... XD

Just wait and see for me... :3


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 30, 2010)

*<big>UPDATE!!!:</big>*Got some quotes for _Cold Blood_, I know it's not much,<small><small>(and most of them are about Rory),</small></small> but I'm hoping that more people will help, this is a database that I hope will expand so I need your help!

<big>*UPDATE 2:* </big>I've been a rebel and posted a quote from the next time trailer, at the end of _Cold Blood_, for _Vincent and the Doctor_. Any complaints? No? Good.


----------



## Zachary (May 31, 2010)

I haven't got to watch cold blood yet. : (


----------



## Zachary (Jun 5, 2010)

Going to watch the newest one tonight. Hoping for epicness!

Oh and..


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 6, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Going to watch the newest one tonight. Hoping for epicness!
> 
> Oh and..


Added the picture to the new section: _Picture quotes/catchphrases._

*<big>Update: Added new section, Picture Quotes/Catchphrases. And added quotes for Vincent and the Doctor.</big>*


----------



## Zachary (Jun 6, 2010)

Just watched Vincent and The Doctor.

The ultimate ginge. lol


----------



## Marcus (Jun 6, 2010)

You can tell last night's was written by the old writer...it was 10000 times better than the rest in this series.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 6, 2010)

I really liked this one.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2010)

Vincent: Amy, If you ever tire of the Doctor, come to me and we could have children by the dozen!

(Another quote from "Vincent and the Doctor")


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm happy the Doctor who episode _The Lodger_ is set in my Hometown, Colchester in the UK, I'm excited!! Except they wouldn't have filmed everything there, just distant shots for the landmarks, but I'm happy, London isn't the main setting for once!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 13, 2010)

<big>*UPDATE:*</big> Added the quotes for _The Lodger_, Colchester was on Doctor Who, Colchester Essex, that is, where I live!!!


----------



## Zachary (Jun 13, 2010)

I liked "The Lodger". Can't wait until next week! : D


----------



## Florence (Jun 13, 2010)

The Lodger was good.

I'd  never thought The Doctor would be good at football :O


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 14, 2010)

Florence said:
			
		

> The Lodger was good.
> 
> I'd  never thought The Doctor would be good at football :O


Considering that Matt Smith was going to be a footballer before he got injured then his Drama  teacher signed him up for a school play, it's not that suprising, but coming from the Doctor, well he's been good at cricket* before so yeah not much of a suprise to me.

Tye, that picture thing's scary, well freaky is a better word.

<small><small>*Well the 5th Doctor's the main reason I like cricket (I have to watch the old episodes on DVD or on the internet, 'cos I was only born around 14 years ago, so I'm not old enough to have seen the old Who episodes when they were first shown.)</small></small>


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh hey.  It's Doctor Who.  My new favorite show.

No really.  I fell in love with this show after watching "The Eleventh Hour", and promptly marathoned seasons 1-4.  It's everything I love rolled up into one thing.  And The Doctor is amazing, really.  Honestly, Series 5 is my favorite so far.  I love the Eleventh Doctor, and I really like Amy.  And the whole fairy-tale motif.  I'm an absolute sucker for fairy-tale motifs.  

I'm watching on the BBCAmerica schedule, so I'll be watching "Cold Blood" this week, though I stumbled across spoilers on the internet for it.  Argh.  However, I want to stay spoiler-free for the finale.  Which is why I'm getting the heck off the internet after this Friday.

So..just wanted to say that.  You guys have excellent taste.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2010)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Oh hey.  It's Doctor Who.  My new favorite show.
> 
> No really.  I fell in love with this show after watching "The Eleventh Hour", and promptly marathoned seasons 1-4.  It's everything I love rolled up into one thing.  And The Doctor is amazing, really.  Honestly, Series 5 is my favorite so far.  I love the Eleventh Doctor, and I really like Amy.  And the whole fairy-tale motif.  I'm an absolute sucker for fairy-tale motifs.
> 
> ...


Another new member of the Doctor Who family! =D Have you seen my boyfriend's birthday cake, by the way? I think you'll like it. ;D


----------



## Jarv156 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have mostly disliked this whole series, only a few episodes have actually been good. So I can't really say anything, but I will admit the shallow Smilers saying 'ZERO' was cool!


----------



## Zachary (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh! The Pandorica will open! Any theories on whats inside?


----------



## Jarv156 (Jun 17, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Oh! The Pandorica will open! Any theories on whats inside?


It will either be Omega, some Cyberman leader, the Master, some Daleks, Rory or something completely new.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Oh! The Pandorica will open! Any theories on whats inside?


_"There was a goblin, or a trickster or a warrior, a nameless, terrible thing. Soaked in the blood of a million galaxies, the most feared being in all the cosmos. Nothing could stop it or reason with it. One day it would just drop out of the sky and tear down your world."_

It's the Doctor.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so. >.>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think about it. That quote from the Doctor...it describes _him_. Well, not entirely from _his_ point of view, but from his _enemies'_ point of view...


----------



## Zachary (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. And, it is a prison. Oh my God, that makes sense.

/suicide


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the time of posting this, I still have not seen further than "The Hungry Earth"

Even though I'm watching on the American schedule, I did take a peek at the trailer for the finale. (Couldn't resist, and no spoilers in it anyway)  My money is that it's the Doctor in the box (the quote about "a goblin, or a trickster, or a warrior" really describes him.  And think about it; all of the Doctor's enemies after the box?  Yeah.)

I've also noticed some different things across the series that I'm almost sure will come into play in the finale. (The engagement ring, the Doctor talking to Amy in "Flesh and Stone" when she had her eyes closed - he's clearly wearing a jacket - I'm betting that he went back in time to tell Amy to "remember".)  

And two things from the Eleventh Hour - there was a shot of something running across the screen when Amelia was outside - (it's probably not Prisoner Zero...so what was it?)  One last thing - at the end of The Eleventh Hour, when the Doctor comes for Amy, there's a flash to Amelia (little Amy) seeing the TARDIS come back.

I'm predicting time-hopping hijinks with the Doctor sometime.  Now, around the middle of July, (when the finale airs inn America), I shall return.  So, forgive my wall of text, because it'll be a while until I can watch and comment on the finale.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 18, 2010)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could keep up with the Brits and pirate the episodes.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 18, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going for a wild guess but I think it's either Omega or the Valeyard or the Rani in the Pandorica. Please be the Rani!! I wanna know if she died in the Time War or something!

EDIT: Wait it can't be the Rani:



			
				Doctor Who Wikia said:
			
		

> It has been confirmed that it will be impossible for the Rani to return in the revived series as the character's creators have not allowed to transfer their copyright of the character to any of the new producers, though it may happen one day where the copyright will be taken.


 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 18, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Or you could keep up with the Brits and pirate the episodes.


Nah.  Thank you for your suggestion, but that's not how I do things.  Besides, it's a relatively small delay (well...it used to be two weeks, and is now three.  Still - not too bad.)

Besides, it's fun watching it on normal TV.  I get HD, surround sound, and good company. 

And we now have spoiler tags?  Cool.  (Ever since the River Song episodes, I use her inflection when saying "spoilers")


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears that you and I share the same thoughts. ;D


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in America, too, but I download the episodes so I can watch them before they air here. Technically, it's not piracy, because the episodes are free to watch over there. Why should we have to wait to watch them?! (And don't get me started on The Adventure Games... >_>) And, of course, I'll always buy the DVD box set when it's released, so it's not like I'm not supporting the BBC at all. Also, besides having to wait two weeks for the latest episode to be aired over here, there's another reason why I download the episodes instead of watching them on BBC America. I don't get BBC America HD, so not only would I have to wait two weeks to see the latest episode, but I'd also have to watch it in standard definition with letterbox widescreen, which looks like *censored.2.0* on a big HD TV. I don't want my Doctor Who to look like *censored.2.0*, lol. So I download the episodes in 720p HD as soon as they're uploaded, then I convert them and sync them to my Apple TV.


----------



## Jarv156 (Jun 19, 2010)

The Pandorica contains...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">The Doctor, the monsters from past episodes team up to place him inside it. Amy dies and so does River Song.</div>


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 19, 2010)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> The Pandorica contains...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">The Doctor, the monsters from past episodes team up to place him inside it. Amy dies and so does River Song.</div>


You're wrong slightly there.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">River Song doesn't die. The tardis has however been enclosed.</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 20, 2010)

NO NEXT TIME TRAILER?! WHAT?! BBC, THIS IS TORTURE!! D:


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NO NEXT TIME TRAILER?! WHAT?! BBC, THIS IS TORTURE!! D:


I'm glad there isn't, will make it even more epic next week.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT THE WAIT IS KILLING ME!! D:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">THE DOCTOR IS IMPRISONED, AMY IS DEAD, RIVER IS TRAPPED IN AN EXPLODING TARDIS, AND THE *censored.3.0*ING UNIVERSE IS BLOWING UP!! HOW THE HELL IS THAT GOING TO BE FIXED?! D:</div>


----------



## Zachary (Jun 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next week: An Unearthly Child.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 20, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat. That makes no sense.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unearthly Child was the First ever Doctor Who episode, so I believe he is saying that the BBC will show all the old Doctor Who episodes right from the begining.
Or I don't know!

<big>*UPDATE!!!!: Added quotes from The Pandorica Opens.*</big>
<big>How on Earth are The Doctor, River Song and Amy gonna Get outta this one?!</big>


----------



## Marcus (Jun 20, 2010)

Amy might not be dead, it could have been a tranquilliser or something.

Song will probably somehow stop the Tardis from exploding or something.

I don't know, it's gonna be epic!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 20, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Amy might not be dead, it could have been a tranquilliser or something.
> 
> Song will probably somehow stop the Tardis from exploding or something.
> 
> I don't know, it's gonna be epic!


You do not know Autons/ the Nestene very well do you?
Auton guns kill people, not stun or tranquilise them.

The TARDIS was Exploding at the end, so River might be out, might.

Our only hope is Auton Rory, maybe he'll gain some Autonomy! (ignore this if you haven't read _Doctor Who: Autonomy_, it's a Tenth Doctor Story.)


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My theories:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Rory turns out to be an illusion, The Doctor uses that time manipulator thingy on his wrist and.. River/the TARDIS is screwed.</div>


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 20, 2010)

I found it funny how River Song made a trade with the blue guy for a "wrist strap" off the hand of a "time agent". 

That wasn't really used throughout the episode so perhaps she escaped. Afterall, we still don't know everything about her.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 20, 2010)

Y'know how I said I wasn't going to come back?  I lied.  Because we're on the internet, I feel like posting my opinions on "Cold Blood".  (Not reading your posts, because ~spoilers~)

*Cold Blood spoilers*


As a two-parter, "Cold Blood" was average.  Ambrose (the mother) was an absolute idiot.  Augh.  However, the last ten minutes made the episode.  I had been spoiled about what happened to Rory, but I digress.  (I'm betting he'll be back for the finale...because of the crack.)

However, the reveal of what was in the crack?  I was yelling at my TV.  Oh man, oh man, oh man. My beloved TARDIS can't explode....right.  .....Right?  Calling it for the finale.  ..And Amy's engagement ring will be important.  Yes. 

Really looking forward to "Vincent and the Doctor".


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 20, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know about An Unearthly Child (ugh...), but I didn't understand what he meant by it, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But...<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Rory was never real to begin with. He was an Auton. He only believed that he was really Rory because he hadn't been triggered yet. And when did the Doctor get a vortex manipulator on his wrist? I don't recall that...</div>


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 20, 2010)

You know who doesn't make sense to me?  River...   there is just something wrong , I mean we haven't seen a version of her that doesn't know the doctor.... I think she's just a con artist, or behind this whole thing or something... though I am probably wrong...


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


River was the one who got the Vortex manipulator not The Doctor.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 21, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## Jarv156 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NO NEXT TIME TRAILER?! WHAT?! BBC, THIS IS TORTURE!! D:


Well they wouldn't want to spoil any of the plot twists now would they.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 21, 2010)

Epic Doctor!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/tZ_aA8uPqGw</div>


----------



## Zachary (Jun 25, 2010)

New Who tomorrow! Lets bring in the discussion and the predictions!

"I am defiantly a mad man in a box!" This quote has a whole new meaning! XD


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 26, 2010)

6 hours to go!


----------



## Florence (Jun 26, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't Capitin Jack have it?

:O 3 hours to go


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 27, 2010)

Florence said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Captain Jack had one Because he was a Time Agent, River had one because she bought it fresh off the wrist of a pretty face time agent.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 27, 2010)

*<big>UPDATE!:</big> *Added quotes for _the Big Bang_ and a picture of the Doctor in a FEZ!


----------



## Zachary (Jun 27, 2010)

The Ponds!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 27, 2010)

Am i the only one whos still wonndering why amy doesnt renember the daleks invading earth


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 28, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Am i the only one whos still wonndering why amy doesnt renember the daleks invading earth


Because that never happened. Well, before the cracks in time were closed, that is. Before the Doctor closed the cracks, the invasion of the Daleks had been erased from time, along with other various events, including the events of The Next Doctor (with the CyberKing). That's why Amy didn't remember it, because there was nothing to remember. Though, now that the cracks have been closed, those events likely would have happened again, since other things that the cracks had erased were brought back, like Amy's parents.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks tye


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 10, 2010)

Has Anyone downloaded The Adventure Games yet? (2 episodes have been released so far in the UK.)
If you have I need YOU! I won't be downloading any of the episodes until I get my own Laptop so I need your help with Quotes from the game! (If you do post any will please post them in the way I posted them before!)

And yes I will be posting quotes from the Books (three more came out on the 8th so I'll be getting them soon.) those books will be:
-The Forgotten Army
-Apollo 23
-Night of the Humans
-The Glamour Chase (When I have bought and read it.)
-The King's Dragon ^^^
-Nuclear Time ^^^

Any Complaints? No? GOOD!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 10, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Has Anyone downloaded The Adventure Games yet? (2 episodes have been released so far in the UK.)
> If you have I need YOU! I won't be downloading any of the episodes until I get my own Laptop so I need your help with Quotes from the game! (If you do post any will please post them in the way I posted them before!)
> 
> And yes I will be posting quotes from the Books (three more came out on the 8th so I'll be getting them soon.) those books will be:
> ...


I've played both The City of the Daleks and Blood of the Cybermen. They're not very good, to be honest... Sumo Digital could have done _much_ better with the development of the games, and the voice acting wasn't even all that great. And the plots were just...meh. But it's Doctor Who, so I played it, and will continue to play the future games, regardless of quality. Besides, the Adventure Games are considered canon (unlike the books).


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not really bothered about canon.

Since series 5 is technically over (If you don't count the 2010 Christmas special as part of the series.) I'm gonna change the name to something like:
Doctor Who: 11th (Eleventh) Doctor Series Quotes.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry for the Double post, but since it's nearly Christmas this topic kind of needs to be bumped for the Christmas Special!

So, I've added the Christmas special spoiler...thing, and now I'm watching through all the clips and trailers that the BBC has given us so far!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh my god im soo excited


----------



## ACKid9 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm soooo watching the Christmas Special.

Doctor: "I'm the Ghost of Christmas Past" 
Me (after seeing trailer): OMG I have to see that!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 22, 2010)

ACKid9 said:
			
		

> I'm soooo watching the Christmas Special.
> 
> Doctor: "I'm the Ghost of Christmas Past"
> Me (after seeing trailer): OMG I have to see that!


Added.

Still going through the videos, but internet is slow.

Oohh, look what I found! Fans of charlieissocoollike will like this:


> But we've more exciting news! Yes, it's as though Santa is swinging by early this this year as there's some pre-Christmas Confidential to get you in the mood, with four films starring Charlie McDonnell. Charlie, 20, has been an internet star since he was a teenager and is one of the web's most popular bloggers.
> 
> As the BBC revealed: 'Doctor Who Confidential and Charlie McDonnell. He's a YouTube star, they're a BBC Three show... both have over a million viewers, both are crazy about Doctor Who, and they've been working together to make four special films about the upcoming Doctor Who Christmas Special.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/news/bulletin_101220_01/Watch_Charlie_McDonnell_Videos


----------



## Marcus (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, I was actually very disappointed with the Christmas special. I thought the plot was quite lame, not very exciting and unimaginative. It was pretty cool that they spun it on Scrooge and the Ghosts of Christmas, but I honestly felt like they chose a "we can't think of anything else" storyline.

Hopefully the next series will be better.


----------



## Zachary (Dec 25, 2010)

I thought it was really good.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 26, 2010)

Added some more quotes for the Christmas Special, more will come after I have either:
a) Watched the repeat which will eventually pop up on BBC 3
2) Bought the DVD and watched it.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 26, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Added some more quotes for the Christmas Special, more will come after I have either:
> a) Watched the repeat which will eventually pop up on BBC 3
> 2) Bought the DVD and watched it.


I wouldn't waste your money on it, it wasn't very good. You should just watch the repeat.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 26, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was good, better than 'The Next Doctor', but thats just my opinion. Plus I like having the DVDs.


----------



## Zachary (Dec 26, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because your opinion over one special controls us.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 28, 2010)

Yea, this one wasn't the best. Some have been way better, but this one wasn't very exciting.


----------

